
The REST term is problematic and should be redefined to how it's commonly used - watercress
https://evertpot.com/rest-is-in-the-eye-of-the-beholder/
======
dozzie
"Underspecified RPC" doesn't sound as cool as "REST", so I don't think there
will be much rush towards abandoning "REST".

~~~
watercress
I think the point is abandoning REST, but rather use the term REST to describe
HTTP services, even if they don't use hypermedia. This is pretty much what
most people already do anyway.

